# very bad leg cramps - cant cope



## tanisha (Feb 14, 2008)

another night of severe leg cramps andnow very sore, have tried everything leg exercises, eating bananas, adding salt to the diet, warm shower at night, raised leg before i sleep, but nothing has helped. It leaves me in tears and i get so many now.  Cant even take anything for it as the Dr says all creams will penetrate into the body and effect baby.  can you advise what else i can do

the cramps rotate in position and alternate legs and leave my leg in alot of pain for days, its not always in the calf sometimes in lower leg

Tanisha


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm afraid that you have tried all the usual advice.  It's one of the common, but horrible complaints of pregnancy, and there isn't really anything more that you can do than just go with it.  The only thing that I found when I had them was when I first felt one coming on, to try and relax my muscle and move my leg, and it sometimes stopped it before it started,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

